# Trostloser Anblick



## rainthanner (20. Okt. 2007)

igitt - ...und das nun für sechs lange Monate: 









Gruß Rainer


----------



## Buratino (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Hallo Rainer,

man du hast ja deine Lieblinge    schon früh in die Winterruhe
geschickt !? Habe bei mir gerade mal den Pflanzenlfilter runtergeschnitten
und die Bodenabläufe geschlossen. Bei Wassertemp. von ca. 12 Grad bekommen meine noch zweimal am Tag Futter, allerdings nicht mehr viel.
Will die Kleinen   noch so lange wie möglich sehen, der Winter ist noch lang genug.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hawk0210 (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Hallo Rainer 

Bei mir sieht es auch schon so aus wie bei dir könnte  !!
Freu mich schon aufs nächste jahr!!!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Moin Rainer,
sag mal ist dir was in den Teich geweht ?  

Wie war das nochmal mit "Koiteich...Gartenteich..." ?

Nicht böse sein, der Onkel macht nur Spaß  

Ich kann jetzt schon den Herbst und den nahen Winter nicht mehr riechen....obwohl wir bei uns selten mal richtigen Winter haben oder gar bekommen.

PS: Mein Arbeitskollege ist heute morgen Richtung Malle geflogen.......


----------



## karsten. (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> igitt - ...und das nun für sechs lange Monate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




muss ja nicht   

hier ein paar Beispiele für den weiteren Ausbau  

mfG


----------



## katja (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

hallo ihr!

oder wie wär´s denn mit sowas


----------



## midnite (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr!
> 
> oder wie wär´s denn mit sowas



Hallo Katja,

hab ich schon.....

allerdings heißt bei mir die Überdachung "badezimmer" und der Schwimmteich heißt "Wanne"


----------



## w54wolle (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Hallo Rainer !  
Bei mir ist es in etwa so wie bei Buratino (Andreas), meine Fische fressen auch noch, natürlich nicht mehr so viel wie im Sommer. Liegt wohl auch daran, das ich nur ca. 10 km von Andreas entfernt bin. Also kommt die Winterruhe bei uns etwas später und wir sehen unsere "Lieblinge" etwas länger : aber im Fall es Dich tröstet, auch wir werden um den trostlosen Anblick nicht gänzlich herumkommen und wir freuen uns dann auf's Frühjahr, wenn alles wieder  ist.


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich denke gerade darüber nach, wie ich meinen Teich winterfest mache.

Allerdings haben wir keine Kois. Haltet Ihr die Isolation bei einer Teichtiefe von ca. 1m trotzdem für notwendig? Wie reagieren Fische und vor allem Pflanzen auf diese "Abdunklung" - 6 Monate sind nunmal keine kurze Zeit?

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Hi Alex,
wenn du keine Kois hast, dann brauchst du auch nix zu machen.

Eisfreihalter druff und fertig : 

Bei Laubfall solltest du aber besser mit einem Netz abdecken.


@Rainer,
sieht übel aus;- war nen blöder Sommer


----------



## DaPhilipp (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Nabend zusammen !!

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus ! Da meine Süssen ja noch ziemlich klein sind, hab ich auch schonmal alles verpackt !   Ausserdem hab ich noch nen "Winterfilter" gebaut und ein Heizkabel im Teich verlegt ! Erster Probebetrieb war zufriedenstellend ! 

Kuckt Euch an die Bescherung ! Das andere Bild is von gestern früh !


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Hallo Thomas_H.,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Einen Eisfreihalter habe ich bereits besorgt. Allerdings nur so ein zweiteiliges Styroporteil ohne Luftpumpe und sonstigen Schnickschnack. Mit Rohr. Aber viel Angst habe ich eigentlich nicht. Nachdem ich eben gerade die Suchfunktion benutzt habe, war klar, dass es hier im Ruhrgebiet wohl nicht so dicke kommt, dass man weitere Maßnahmen treffen muss.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## pepo (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Ich hab da mal ne allgemeine Frage zu den "schönen" blauen Kugeln: 

Was passiert wenn es windig ist ?????????

__ Fliegen die dann nicht weg ??? 

gruß
Peter


----------



## midnite (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Hallo Alex,
mein Teich hat bisher 2 Winter ohne jegliches an Eisfreihalter bei eine Tiefe von 90cm durchlebt. ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es sogar besser ist (bei naturnahen Teiche) Mutter Natur walten zu lassen.
Die Bitterlinge, Elritzen __ Frösche und Pflanzen waren im Frühjahr wieder munter.


----------



## Annett (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*

Moin zusammen.

Und hier mal noch ein Link zum Thema Eisfreihalter.
Da haben einige ihre Meinung dazu schon vor einem Monat kundgetan......


----------



## rainthanner (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Trostloser Anblick*



			
				pepo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da mal ne allgemeine Frage zu den "schönen" blauen Kugeln:
> 
> Was passiert wenn es windig ist ?????????
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Peter, 

bei windig passiert nichts. Bei stürmisch kann es vorkommen, dass die oberste Schicht ans Ende des Teiches rollt. 
Wenn nur mit einer Schicht Kugeln abgedeckt ist, passiert auch bei Sturm nichts, da sie vom Wasser angesaugt sind. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

